# FISCHEGEL im Teich !!!!



## Teichforum.info (8. Okt. 2005)

Moin Moin 
  Schon wieder bzw. immer noch die Fischegel im Teich. Nachdem ich die Viecher anfang des Jahres im Teich hatte, haben wir nun das ganze Jahr mit den Verschiedesten Mittel versucht die Dinger auszurotten. 
Angefangen mit Flubenol 5% , 2x je 3 Behandlungen im Abstand von 2-3 Wochen danach eine echte HAMMERMEDIZIN (auch 2 Behandlungen) von unserem Koidealer bei der die Goldorfen es nicht vertragen habe. 
Was unser Koidealer uns gegeben hat ist sein Geheimniss (ich vermute Masoten) aber er rückt nicht damit raus was es ist. 
Das alles war erfolglos da ich heute schon wieder einen gefunden habe. 
Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende und suche hier Hilfe. 
Gibt es etwas das hilft OHNE den Teich auszukalken ???? 
Wir haben einen Teich mit vielen Pflanzen, Flachwasserzonen, Kies und Wurzel (war auch nicht als Koi-teich geplant). 
Es sollen evtl. Elritzen helfen da diese __ Würmer/__ Egel verputzen ???? Kann das stimmen ???? 
Unser Teich hat so ungefähr 20.000 Liter und hat außer dem Filtersieb (Selbstbau 200my) einen rein Biologischen Filter der nach jeder Behandlung wieder neu eingefahren werden muß. 
Für unsere Fische 2 Chagoi mit 45 cm und ca. 10 kleinere (10-25 cm), 5 Nasen, ein paar Bitterlinge und __ Moderlieschen nicht das beste Leben. 
Gibt es den den NATÜRLICHEN Feind des Fischegels oder muß ich wirklich alles rausschmeißen und von vorne anfangen ???? 
...und es sind wirklich Fischegel (nach langer jagt kennt man seinen Feind) 
!!! OHNE HILFE KOMME ICH NICHT MEHR WEITER !!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Moormerländer, 

leider kann ich dir im Fall Fischegel nicht viel weiter helfen. 

Möglicherweise hast du die Fischegel mit Wasserpflanzen aus einem fremden Gewässer eingeschleppt. 
Tante Google empfielt immer wieder das Umsetzen der Fische und ein Aufkalken des gesamten Teiches, was natürlich mit einem großen Aufwand verbunden ist. 

Ich würde an deiner Stelle Kontakt mit dem örtlichen Fischgesundheitsdienst aufnehmen, denn sicher hat der FGD einiges an Erfahrung mehr in so einem Fall. 

Sorry, dass ich dir nicht viel helfen konnte, aber jemand anders hier im Forum Erfahrung mit Fischegel. 

Gruß Rainer


----------

